# Scaricata dall'amante 7 giorni fa, disperazione totale.



## Lacrima (1 Novembre 2011)

7 giorni fa mi ha lasciata.
mi ha detto che non ama me ma sua moglie.

ho provato a cercarlo, ma non mi risponde nè al tel nè agli sms nè alle email.
è sparito. 
ma che comportamento è?

stavo con lui da 1 anno, lui sposato io no.

la moglie è ignara di tutto.

bene, HO DECISO DI DIRE TUTTO ALLA MOGLIE CON UNA EMAIL.

non è possibile un comportamento simile dopo 1 anno in cui diceva di amarmi, di essere il suo unico amore. l'avevo conosciuto al mare nel settembre 2010.

domanda:
se lo merita che io dica tutto alla moglie? lui ha sempre detto che se lei l'avesse beccato l'avrebbe lasciato di sicuro, è una tipa molto stronza da quel che ho capito.

ciao.


----------



## Daniele (1 Novembre 2011)

No cara, lei non è stronza, è solo reale, se si becca un traditore è il minimo lasciarlo, se fosse stronza lo avrebbe minacciato di accoltellarlo. La stronza invewce sei tru, che sei stata l'amante di un uomo che evidentemente mentiva con te, come sempre fanno gli amanti per tenersi quella anima pia che serve per sfogo ai suoi bassi istinti, e tu che sei stata per lui solo un ricettacolo vaginale comodo e a portata di mano vuoi far stare male quella donna? Ma sei fuori? Sei stupida? Impara che tu eri l'amante...la donna segreta che può essere scaricata con poco, volevi qualcosa di più? Perchè allora andare con un uomo sposato. 
Adesso ripigliati, cerca di ammansirti e tenta di vivere senza queste schifezze che hai fatto.


----------



## lacrima (1 Novembre 2011)

io non ho fatto del male a nessuno.
LUI MI HA FATTO DEL MALE.

ma come ragioni caro daniele?

e se coinvolgo anche la moglie è solo x VENDICARMI DI LUI.


----------



## lunaiena (1 Novembre 2011)

Lacrima ha detto:


> 7 giorni fa mi ha lasciata.
> mi ha detto che non ama me ma sua moglie.
> 
> ho provato a cercarlo, ma non mi risponde nè al tel nè agli sms nè alle email.
> ...


Ma tu sei fuoriii
ma che comportamento è il tuo???
Eri l'amante e basta....
dire tutto alla moglie per cosa????
lo lascia e poi corre da te penso di no .....
Se ti fa sentire meglio fallo, magari si quando invii la mail  ma dopo vai a vedere cosa succede .....
Tu nn hai comunque niente da perdere visto che nn sei sposata ...
ma nn è la soluzione giusta secondo me ...


No nn hai fatto niente di male ti sei fidata di un uomo sposato ...
Vuoi vendicarti ok ma nn è il momento giusto calmati e ragiona .... 

ciao....

Ciao....


----------



## lacrima (1 Novembre 2011)

facile x voi, piango e sto male.
non si fa così.
avete letto bene?

si merita di soffrire anche lui.


----------



## Sole (1 Novembre 2011)

Lacrima ha detto:


> 7 giorni fa mi ha lasciata.
> mi ha detto che non ama me ma sua moglie.
> 
> ho provato a cercarlo, ma non mi risponde nè al tel nè agli sms nè alle email.
> ...


Dirlo alla moglie non ti farà stare meglio, anzi. Quello che ti farà stare meglio sarà voltare pagina e occuparti di te stessa.

Comincia a spostare l'attenzione da quello che ha fatto lui a quello che hai fatto tu. Lui può essere uno stronzo, sicuro, ma questo non ti riguarda più di tanto, alla fine dei conti.
Il problema è che, davanti a una situazione chiara e lampante (= un uomo sposato e traditore) hai scelto di affidarti alle sue parole, senza porti il problema di valutare con obiettività la situazione. Ti sei fatta incantare dai suoi discorsi romantici, quando la realtà che vivevi (=una storia clandestina) doveva farti drizzare le antenne e spingerti a proteggerti in vista di una probabile delusione.

Tira le somme e comincia a valutare la tua dose di responsabilità in questa disavventura sentimentale, perchè solo così potrai lasciartela alle spalle.


----------



## lunaiena (1 Novembre 2011)

lacrima ha detto:


> facile x voi, piango e sto male.
> non si fa così.
> avete letto bene?
> 
> si merita di soffrire anche lui.


Non è per niente facile lo capisco ...
letto bene tu stai soffrendo ...
cosa vuoi sentirti dire allora ...
fallo manda la mail e fallo soffrire ma nn ti cambia niente ...
il comportamento di un uomo sposato è  cosi nella maggioranza dei casi  ....


----------



## lacrima (1 Novembre 2011)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Non è per niente facile lo capisco ...
> letto bene tu stai soffrendo ...
> cosa vuoi sentirti dire allora ...
> fallo manda la mail e fallo soffrire ma nn ti cambia niente ...
> il comportamento di un uomo sposato è  cosi nella maggioranza dei casi  ....




è l'unico modo che ho x farlo soffrire.
sto troppo male, da morire.


----------



## aristocat (1 Novembre 2011)

Lacrima ha detto:


> domanda:
> se lo merita che io dica tutto alla moglie? lui ha sempre detto che se lei l'avesse beccato l'avrebbe lasciato di sicuro, è una tipa molto stronza da quel che ho capito.


Il fatto di "meritarselo" è soggettivo. Dipende da quanto sei vendicativa. E diciamo, anche da quello che chiamo "livello di civiltà della persona". Di solito le persone non vendicative sono le prime a farsi scivolare tutto alle spalle e a guardare avanti. Una qualità invidiabile, direi. 
Diverso è il discorso, se lo fai per riaverlo a tutti i costi. Se speri ancora che torni da te, magari per ripiego dopo essere stato cacciato dalla moglie incazzata. E questo ha a che fare con il tuo amor proprio e con la tua dignità. Lui con quello che ti ha detto (Amo mia moglie, non te) è stato chiarissimo. E comunque non è detto che torni da te, visto che capirebbe in un batter d'occhio chi è l'autore della mail.....


----------



## Daniele (1 Novembre 2011)

Allora, posso capire che soffri, ma sei stata mollata e non è un dolore enorme, mentre lo sarebbe per la moglie il sapere di essere tradita e sappi che per fare un torto a lui ne faresti uno 100 volte superiore a lei, che onestamente, anche tu concorderai con me, non se lo merita.
Vuoi vendicarti? Ok, trova modo di parlare con lui e rivolgi verso di lui tutto il tuo astio sulle balle dette sul vostro amore, puoi venjdicarti facendo molto peggio che dirlo alla moglie, puoi far vivere lui con la paura che tu possa dirlo...una vita che dopo non varrebbe la pena di vivere, perchè si sentirebbe senza la possibilità di progettare nulla, visto che tu potresti vanificare tutto.
Fagli sapere che visto che ti ha presa per il culo adesso ti senti libera di dirlo a sua moglie, non farlo, ma paventagli questa ipotesi e vedrai quanto piangerà davanti a te perchè tu non lo faccia, umilialo anche se vuoi, ma lascia fuori la sua moglie.


----------



## Rabarbaro (1 Novembre 2011)

Ciao Lacrima!
A me le ragazze come te piacciono tantissimo, perchè quando amano, lo fanno col forcone!
Del resto quando si odia tanto e si vuol far tanto male a qualcuno è solo ed esclusivamente perchè lo si ama!
E, come gli snuff movies brasiliani sono figli dell'ampr cortese dei poeti siculotoscani, tu sei la figlia di un fagiolo!
Quando prendi un uomo e gli depili le natiche, lo devi sapere che le costolette di maiale si vendono un tanto al chilo, o sbaglio?
Non far finta di niente, suvvia, che le tue ore piagnone sono rogne di là da venire, più o meno come un uragano che porta uno squalo a bocca aperta per divorarti o come il conto che arriva ai turisti giapponesi in certi bar di Roma.
Quindi tu ami davvero quell'uomo fortunato, ma ami ancora di più sua moglie alla quale lo vuoi magnificare col racconto delle sue immense imprese e dei suoi sentimenti puri e immarcescibili!
Lui poteva avere te ed ha scelto lei, lui poteva avere te e lei ed ha scelto lei, lui poteva avere te, lei ed altre ed ha scelto lei e le altre!
Un uomo che soddisfa due (o più) donne e ne ama solo una è un bocconcino davvero prelibato, oltretutto se ella non se n'era ancora accorta lo rivaluterà per la sua scaltrezza felina e intelligenza superba, una sorta di incrocio tra una volpe ed un armadillo!
Tu, per la proprietà transitiva, ami ancor più sua moglie di quanto ami lui, come l'ex proprietario di un'auto che al nuovo proprietario regala anche tutti i bollini premio che ha ricevuto dal benzinaio!
Anzi probabilmente sei anche un po' gelosa del tuo ex, perchè ora lui sarà tutto per lei, e lei non avrà più tempo per te!
Tu che a lei pensavi ogni volta che le facevi avere tanto tempo libero, accollandoti i quattro salti sull'ombelico del suo uomo che ti schifava!
Già, lui ti schifava più di quanto tu eri disposta ad ammettere, persino con te stassa!
Tu lo tenevo solo per usarlo come una lampada ad olio di balena per darti la fioca luce che ti occorreva per darti la terza mano di smalto al teflon!
Lui era un buttero inutile, meno che un autista per giumente cieche e meno ancora di uno per giumente ipovedenti!
Pensa a quanto schifo ti ha fatto ingurgitare con le sue manie coprofile collettive!
Pensa alle meringhe che non si gonfiavano bene nel tuo forno, ed era colpa sua...
Pensa ancora alla sciolina che non centrava nulla con qualsiasi cosa facevate, e per l'appunto non c'era, e tu forse, ora che ci pensi, avresti anche potuto volere!

Hai fatto bene a cacciarlo!
Complimenti!

Ciao!


----------



## Chiara Matraini (1 Novembre 2011)

Lacrima ha detto:


> 7 giorni fa mi ha lasciata.
> mi ha detto che non ama me ma sua moglie.
> 
> ho provato a cercarlo, ma non mi risponde nè al tel nè agli sms nè alle email.
> ...


Ciao Lacrima,
innanzitutto smettila con i pipponi mentali.
Che ne sai di come è sua moglie? Parti dal presupposto di non sapere niente di lui e della sua famiglia.
Lui ti ha lasciato fornendoti un motivo valido: ama un'altra.

Soffri, disperati per i cazzi tuoi e poi gira pagina.
Fregatene se lui è un Dio o un pezzo di merda,
tanto è chiaro che te la devi sbrogliare da sola.

Lo so, sarà un periodo duro, ma ce la puoi fare.


----------



## Hirohito (1 Novembre 2011)

Queste frasi mi provocano il voltastomaco e, non volermene, danno ragione a lui. 
Non hai qualità, voli basso, sei più o meno come il tuo ex amante.
Chi si somiglia si piglia, dice un vecchio proverbio. 

Spero mi smentirai e, a mente fredda, non farai questa cazzata. Con la quale, tra l'altro, non otterrai nulla.
Dopo un pò di urla e casini la moglie se lo terrà stretto. Un uomo che dimostra di avere chance fuori alla fine può persino rafforzarsi.

Pensaci

E pensa a te. te lo dico da traditore. 



lacrima ha detto:


> io non ho fatto del male a nessuno.
> LUI MI HA FATTO DEL MALE.
> 
> ma come ragioni caro daniele?
> ...


----------



## MK (1 Novembre 2011)

Lacrima ha detto:


> 7 giorni fa mi ha lasciata.
> mi ha detto che non ama me ma sua moglie.
> 
> ho provato a cercarlo, ma non mi risponde nè al tel nè agli sms nè alle email.
> ...


Mi dispiace, si sente che stai male e che vorresti fare qualcosa per scaricare il male ricevuto. Ma sai dal male non nasce che altro male, poi la mail... almeno abbi il coraggio di affrontarla direttamente. Di parlarle occhi negli occhi. Lei ti dirà, lo so che è uno stronzo ma ha deciso di stare con me. E il tuo male non diminuirà. E' successo qualcosa per arrivare a un tale comportamento di lui? L'hai messo spalle al muro? Parla, sfogati, noi siamo qui.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (1 Novembre 2011)

lacrima ha detto:


> io non ho fatto del male a nessuno.
> LUI MI HA FATTO DEL MALE.
> 
> ma come ragioni caro daniele?
> ...


Mi spiace, ma come amante non hai nessun diritto su di lui, nemmeno se ti ha promesso il suo eterno amore. Questo lo dovevi sapere fin dall'inizio, ma ti sei lasciato trascinare in una storia che non ha un "happy end".

La vendetta semplicemente non ci sta. Puoi piangere per l'amore perduto, ma non puoi difenderlo.


----------



## Nausicaa (1 Novembre 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Allora, posso capire che soffri, ma sei stata mollata e non è un dolore enorme, mentre lo sarebbe per la moglie il sapere di essere tradita e sappi che per fare un torto a lui ne faresti uno 100 volte superiore a lei, che onestamente, anche tu concorderai con me, non se lo merita.
> Vuoi vendicarti? Ok, trova modo di parlare con lui e rivolgi verso di lui tutto il tuo astio sulle balle dette sul vostro amore, *puoi venjdicarti facendo molto peggio che dirlo alla moglie, puoi far vivere lui con la paura che tu possa dirlo*...una vita che dopo non varrebbe la pena di vivere, perchè si sentirebbe senza la possibilità di progettare nulla, visto che tu potresti vanificare tutto.
> *Fagli sapere che visto che ti ha presa per il culo adesso ti senti libera di dirlo a sua moglie, non farlo, ma paventagli questa ipotesi e vedrai quanto piangerà davanti a te perchè tu non lo faccia, umilialo anche se vuoi, ma lascia fuori la sua moglie*.


Cazzarola Daniele, tanto di cappello... 
Quoto e se posso approvo!

Approvo, tanto per essere chiara, il tuo spostamento di pensiero, evidentemente difficile, sul fatto che  la vendetta verso il traditore non dovrebbe fare del male al coniuge. E che un raggiro sottile -fargli venire la paura del dire tutto- sia preferibile (più terribile e cmq più fattibile) rispetto al segargli le gomme o bruciargli la zia.
Non scherzo.


----------



## stellanuova (1 Novembre 2011)

Io ho saputo tutto dall'amante, mi ha inviato su fb in privato una chat erotica,
ma molto erotica, condita di frasi d'amore, ma molto amore .......
lo scopo era farmi incazzare e cacciarlo per vivere la loro storia alla luce del sole,
perchè lui non aveva le @@ per lasciarmi ......

io, moglie, mi sono incazzata molto, sono volati piatti della nonna e posaceneri 
di cristallo, l'ho odiato sentitamente e l'avrei voluto vedere morto stecchito
per ballare sulla sua tomba ....... tanto è stato il dolore ........ ma è stato più
forte l'amore che ci lega ..... l'ho perdonato, anche se non dimentico

lei comunque è fuori dalla nostra vita per sempre e questo gesto che ha
messo in discussione il nostro matrimonio ha rafforzato il nostro rapporto,
poi ogni storia è diversa .....


----------



## stellanuova (1 Novembre 2011)

Io lo sento che Daniele ha dei buoni sentimenti
anche se si presenta come cattivissimo


----------



## Nausicaa (1 Novembre 2011)

stellanuova ha detto:


> Io lo sento che Daniele ha dei buoni sentimenti
> anche se si presenta come cattivissimo


E' variabile...

Certo che poi leggo i post dove scrive che vorrebbe far violentare la ex... e mi viene un conato di vomito per reazione...
La prima volta che l'ho letto l'ho messo in ignore per qualche tempo, perchè non resistevo proprio a leggerlo... adesso no, ma leggere quelle cose mi fa male, un male quasi fisico.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (1 Novembre 2011)

stellanuova ha detto:


> Io ho saputo tutto dall'amante, mi ha inviato su fb in privato una chat erotica,
> ma molto erotica, condita di frasi d'amore, ma molto amore .......
> lo scopo era farmi incazzare e cacciarlo per vivere la loro storia alla luce del sole,
> perchè lui non aveva le @@ per lasciarmi ......
> ...


E così hai approfittato per liberati di orribili bomboniere accumulate negli anni .....

A parte gli scherzi: sei stata forte.
Sei una prova vivente che quel tipo di percorso (sputtanare agli occhi del coniuge) non porta a nulla che valga la pena.

Potrebbe essere utile a Lacrima, visto che tu hai esperienza diretta, una breve descrizione dei sentimenti di tuo marito nei
confronti della sua (ex)amante non appena venuto a conoscenza di quello che ti aveva gentilmente inviato.


----------



## Daniele (1 Novembre 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> E' variabile...
> 
> Certo che poi leggo i post dove scrive che vorrebbe far violentare la ex... e mi viene un conato di vomito per reazione...
> La prima volta che l'ho letto l'ho messo in ignore per qualche tempo, perchè non resistevo proprio a leggerlo... adesso no, ma leggere quelle cose mi fa male, un male quasi fisico.


Nausicaa, quella ragazza non solo non pagò pèer il suo errore, ma mi lasciò più conti da pagare (per dirla come se fosse un conto all'osteria), riversando su di me odio che nont i so dire, io da vittima ero diventato il cattivo di turno, quello colpevole di stare male.
3 anni per avere delle scuse banali al telefono, pur sapendo che le pretendevo di persona, 3 tentativi di suicidio di cui dell'ultimo tengo ancora i segni e come dire...io sono quasi morto, lei ha quasi ucciso una persona, ditemi un poco, quanto vale la mia vita? Delle scuse al telefono dopo 3 anni?
QUesta moglie in questo caso non ha nessuna colpa,l solo la sfiga di avere un marito coglione con una ex amante boccalona, perchè lei dovrebbe soffrire? Lui deve soffrire ma per passare su di lui non si puù passare su una persona innocente.


----------



## Nausicaa (1 Novembre 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Nausicaa, quella ragazza non solo non pagò pèer il suo errore, ma mi lasciò più conti da pagare (per dirla come se fosse un conto all'osteria), riversando su di me odio che nont i so dire, io da vittima ero diventato il cattivo di turno, quello colpevole di stare male.
> 3 anni per avere delle scuse banali al telefono, pur sapendo che le pretendevo di persona, 3 tentativi di suicidio di cui dell'ultimo tengo ancora i segni e come dire...io sono quasi morto, lei ha quasi ucciso una persona, ditemi un poco, quanto vale la mia vita? Delle scuse al telefono dopo 3 anni?
> QUesta moglie in questo caso non ha nessuna colpa,l solo la sfiga di avere un marito coglione con una ex amante boccalona, perchè lei dovrebbe soffrire? *Lui deve soffrire ma per passare su di lui non si puù passare su una persona innocente*.


Il pensiero grassettato non è sempre esplicito nei tuoi post... anzi...
Ergo, plaudo e sono contenta di questa tua "apertura".

per il resto, non mi ci metto neppure a discutere. Scusa, ma non me la sento prorpio.


----------



## NoReg (1 Novembre 2011)

Lacrima ha detto:


> domanda:
> se lo merita che io dica tutto alla moglie? lui ha sempre detto che se lei l'avesse beccato l'avrebbe lasciato di sicuro.


domandati piuttosto cosa meriti tu.
se sei una persona che merita di tenere un comportamento del genere.
se vuoi o puoi essere meschina, infantile e sciocca.
risponditi e agisci di conseguenza.


----------



## contepinceton (2 Novembre 2011)

Lacrima ha detto:


> 7 giorni fa mi ha lasciata.
> mi ha detto che non ama me ma sua moglie.
> 
> ho provato a cercarlo, ma non mi risponde nè al tel nè agli sms nè alle email.
> ...


Una furtiva lacrima...
Mi colpiscono le tue parole...
Scaricata...
Disperazione totale...

Ma perchè lui ti ha "scaricata"?
Parola brutta e grossa...
Ma te ne parlo perchè sono un uomo che nel corso della sua vita, si è visto costretto a chiudere di netto con un'amante perchè lei mi aveva chiesto quello che non potevo concedere.
Lei mi aveva chiesto di lasciare mia moglie per lei e lo aveva fatto con ricattini di questo tipo, con frasi così...
" Io sento che non sei felice con tua moglie"
" Ma cosa ci fai con quella cazzo di moglie lì!"...
" Ah ma tanto sei un senza palle che non lascerà mai sua moglie per me!"...

Mi è partito l'embolo capisci?
Mia moglie comunque ha sempre ragionato così: Quella là, semplicemente per me, non esiste.
Sarebbe divenuta importante per mia moglie, solo se io compivo quel passo.

Ora io vorrei sapere in che modo ha rotto. Con te.
Io non le dissi che non l'amavo e che amavo mia moglie.
Avrei mentito.
Era che io mi sentivo come un pupazzo agganciato da un lato al mio matrimonio e dall'altro tirato da questa qui, in una vita...
Che seppur fantastica...
Io non sentivo mia o adatta a me.

Paradossale eh ragazzi?
La vita che mi faceva fare la mia amante era paradisiaca, ma non era la mia vita.
Mia moglie mi ha sempre lasciato condurre la mia vita come mi pare e piace, senza mai interferire.

So che quella mail che vuoi scrivere potrebbe avere effetti sorprendenti su di te nella risposta.
Tu non sei sposata e non sei una moglie.

Potrebbe risponderti.
1) A h pora insulsa che credevi di essere l'unica tra le sue innumerevoli amanti.
2) Lo so cocca lui ama te, le ama tutte, ma purtroppo per te, lui ha sposato me.

In ogni caso: scrivi quella mail, e ti farai una rigorosissima figura di merda.

Però capisco pure che non esista nulla di peggio al mondo di una donna innamorata scaricata.

Vedi Lacrima...
Tra amanti intelligenti ci si protegge...e allora si vive anche per anni, senza mai venire beccati...
In genere capita...le acque si sono fatte cattive...stiamo in carampana per un po'...
Ma se lo ami...
Come puoi agognare di fargli del male?

Pensa all'anno fantastico vissuto in compagnia di quest'uomo eh?
Non conta niente?


----------



## diavoletta_78 (2 Novembre 2011)

Lacrima ha detto:


> 7 giorni fa mi ha lasciata.
> mi ha detto che non ama me ma sua moglie.
> 
> ho provato a cercarlo, ma non mi risponde nè al tel nè agli sms nè alle email.
> ...


Lacrima, ti rispondo io che ho vissuto situazione analoga! Premesso che io ero inconsapevole di essere la sua amante e l'ho scoperto solo un paio di mesi fa, dopo 5 anni.....
Posso dirti con tutta sincerità che LUI si è comportato onestamente con te!
Oggi sono arrabbiata, triste e delusa, ancora, come te e la cosa che rimprovero a LUI è stato proprio il fatto di non essere sparito ed essere andato via, nell'istante in cui ha capito che non avrebbe mai lasciato LEI per me!
Ossia 5 anni fa!
Quello che per cui io non mi rassegno, sono tutte le bugie, le cattiverie e le scuse che in questi anni ha dovuto rifilarmi, pur di non dire la verità!

Quindi, credimi, LUI è stato onesto con te! Te lo dice una che adesso soffre perchè non ho ricevuto lo stesso trattamento!

Capisco la tua sofferenza, la tua disperazione e anche il tuo volergli fare male! E' quello che volevo fare io, è quello che in parte ho fatto io...non sono andata dalla moglie ma sono riuscita a fargli il vuoto di amici...
Ancora oggi, sono arrabbiata e soffro, varie volte come ti hanno suggerito in molti avevo minacciato di dire tutto!

Per fortuna poi ho i momenti di lucidità in cui mi chiedo, quello che qui in tanti ti hanno detto....che ci guadagno???
Metterei in crisi il suo matrimonio, lo meriterebbe, ma LUI non tornerebbe di certo da me....se avesse voluto me, lo avrebbe scelto da solo!
Passerei per la disperata rifiutata e pazza....

Dopo un pò di crisi nel suo matrimonio, vedi stellanuova, tornerà tutto come prima!

Non so come aiutarti ad andare avanti e voltare pagine, dimenticare questa storia, perchè purtroppo sono ancora in alto mare anche io...ma so che è meglio così, andare avanti per la mia strada!

Perchè tanto LUI, ha deciso che la sua è quella che ha intrapreso anni fa.....quindi, inutile fare la stalker o minacciare, allungheresti solo l'agonia, non troveresti risposte che ti possano aiutare a guarire....
Prendi atto della sconfitta e guarda avanti!

Ciao!


----------



## oscuro (2 Novembre 2011)

*Perfetto*

Ecco...questa è il classico esempio della stupidità delle persone che compongono questa società....!Solo un imbecille prima frequenta una persona impegnata....per poi rivalersi su una moglie che è l'unica innocente....!Sei veramente un idiota....e l'unica responsabile sei tu.....mi chiedo che educazioner di merda possa aver avuto....sei il classico esempio del perchè questa società và di merda...vergognati!!!!


----------



## Ultimo (2 Novembre 2011)

Lacrima ha detto:


> 7 giorni fa mi ha lasciata.
> mi ha detto che non ama me ma sua moglie.
> 
> ho provato a cercarlo, ma non mi risponde nè al tel nè agli sms nè alle email.
> ...


Sperando che tu non sia una nostra conoscenza entrata nel forum cambiando l'ip, ti rispondo così: ti senti migliore di lui ? lui che adesso è un traditore ed ha tradito la fiducia della moglie, ma tu che sapevi che lui fosse sposato in un anno hai avuto di tempo per fargli lasciare la moglie e stare assieme a lui, se eri innamorata.
Lui ti dice amo mia moglie, e che adesso vuole rimanere con lei. 
Ti ha già dato la sua decisione, adesso sta a te meditare sull'errore che hai fatto mettendoti con un uomo sposato, sperando di non ricascarci più, non ricascarci più non soltanto per te ma anche per quelle mogli che si presume amano i mariti.
Quindi non mandare la email, deve essere lui a parlare con la moglie se lo ritiene giusto.


----------



## diavoletta_78 (2 Novembre 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ecco...questa è il classico esempio della stupidità delle persone che compongono questa società....!Solo un imbecille prima frequenta una persona impegnata....per poi rivalersi su una moglie che è l'unica innocente....!Sei veramente un idiota....e l'unica responsabile sei tu.....mi chiedo che educazioner di merda possa aver avuto....sei il classico esempio del perchè questa società và di merda...vergognati!!!!


Visto che lacrima ha aperto il post ma non risponde, rispondo io!

Prima di tutto caro oscuro, ci sono modi e modi di dire le cose, accusare una persona della sua maleducazione, quando tu hai scritto solo frasi di insulti...?

Io penso di essere una brava persona, non sono una contessa ma neanche una maleducata!
Eppure ho avuto d'istinto la stessa reazione di lacrima, non per questo mi sento responsabile di una società che va a male!

Poi, non capisco perchè quando ci sono queste storie le responsabili sono solo le amanti... i MARITI tradiscono le mogli e le responsabili sono le AMANTI???

Sono in due, in DUE, 2, perchè la colpa è di chi si fida delle parole dell'altro? Perchè? Solo perchè essendo sposato è logico che lui menta?

Solo perchè, una persona ci ha creduto e ha sperato che potesse lasciare la moglie?
Io ne conosco di mariti che hanno lasciato la moglie per l'altra....anche se a volte l'altra è una straniera da urlo....ne conosco tanti! Non è raro! Lacrima è delusa, in questo momento, come tante persone che si sentono perse, quando si rendono conto di essere state ingannate o di essersi fidati di qualcuno a cui tenevano!
Si sente ferita e vuole fare la cosa che istintivamente ti viene da pensare, questo però non giustifica gli insulti! Gli si può scrivere e far capire in altro modo, che è totalmente inutile andare dalla moglie, che nuocerebbe solo a se stessa, senza offendere!


----------



## diavoletta_78 (2 Novembre 2011)

Claudio. ha detto:


> Sperando che tu non sia una nostra conoscenza entrata nel forum cambiando l'ip, ti rispondo così: ti senti migliore di lui ? lui che adesso è un traditore ed ha tradito la fiducia della moglie, ma tu che sapevi che lui fosse sposato in un anno hai avuto di tempo per fargli lasciare la moglie e stare assieme a lui, se eri innamorata.
> Lui ti dice amo mia moglie, e che adesso vuole rimanere con lei.
> Ti ha già dato la sua decisione, adesso sta a te meditare sull'errore che hai fatto mettendoti con un uomo sposato, sperando di non ricascarci più, non ricascarci più non soltanto per te ma anche per quelle mogli che si presume amano i mariti.
> Quindi non mandare la email, deve essere lui a parlare con la moglie se lo ritiene giusto.


Claudio non è questione di sentirsi migliori di nessuno, credimi! E' dolore! Non sono gli amanti a sbagliare....loro incontrano una persona che gli piace e la quale gli dice cose a cui credono.....sono i mariti che tradiscono le mogli e viceversa!
Ti assicuro che non sono andata io a caccia di un uomo occupato ma è lui che ha cercato me e insistito per conoscermi.....

Quindi credimi, ti girano alla grande!

Poi ti premetto, che un giorno, di qualche mese fa, prima di scoprire la verità, l'ho contatto via msn, sotto falso nome sperando di carpirgli la verità.....
Lui ha detto che si era lasciato a marzo, dopo due anni di fidanzamento e che in questo periodo cercava occhi nuovi da conoscere, dopo neanche mezza giornata di chattata, voleva incontrare questa persona o parlargli a telefono....

Fai tu le tue dovute considerazioni!


----------



## Lostris (2 Novembre 2011)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Ciao Lacrima!
> A me le ragazze come te piacciono tantissimo, perchè quando amano, lo fanno col forcone!
> Del resto quando si odia tanto e si vuol far tanto male a qualcuno è solo ed esclusivamente perchè lo si ama!
> E, come gli snuff movies brasiliani sono figli dell'ampr cortese dei poeti siculotoscani, tu sei la figlia di un fagiolo!
> ...


... sei un mito!!  :mrgreen:


----------



## Ultimo (2 Novembre 2011)

diavoletta_78 ha detto:


> Claudio non è questione di sentirsi migliori di nessuno, credimi! E' dolore! Non sono gli amanti a sbagliare....loro incontrano una persona che gli piace e la quale gli dice cose a cui credono.....sono i mariti che tradiscono le mogli e viceversa!
> Ti assicuro che non sono andata io a caccia di un uomo occupato ma è lui che ha cercato me e insistito per conoscermi.....


Infatti!! se leggi bene ho anche scritto, che ha avuto un anno per fargli lasciare la moglie. ma lui alla fine ha detto che ama la moglie.


----------



## passante (2 Novembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Una furtiva lacrima...
> In ogni caso: scrivi quella mail, e ti farai una rigorosissima figura di merda.


penso anche  io così, sai. lascia perdere e impegna le tue energie per uscirne e voltare pagina.


----------



## diavoletta_78 (2 Novembre 2011)

Claudio. ha detto:


> Infatti!! se leggi bene ho anche scritto, che ha avuto un anno per fargli lasciare la moglie. ma lui alla fine ha detto che ama la moglie.


Io di anni ne ho avuto 5 ma lui dal principio non è mai stato interessato a lasciare la moglie, senza neanche conoscermi, quindi ti assicuro    che in un anno o in 5 non riesci a fare niente, perchè loro non sono interessati dal principio!
Io posso essere la persona migliore del mondo ma se non hai interesse a conoscerla quella persona a condividerci qualcosa è difficile far innamorare o capitolare qualcuno!

Quindi si ama la moglie!Grazie al cavolo!


----------



## Ultimo (2 Novembre 2011)

diavoletta_78 ha detto:


> Io di anni ne ho avuto 5 ma lui dal principio non è mai stato interessato a lasciare la moglie, senza neanche conoscermi, quindi ti assicuro    che in un anno o in 5 non riesci a fare niente, perchè loro non sono interessati dal principio!
> Io posso essere la persona migliore del mondo ma se non hai interesse a conoscerla quella persona a condividerci qualcosa è difficile far innamorare o capitolare qualcuno!
> 
> Quindi si ama la moglie!Grazie al cavolo!


diavoletta_78 io davo il beneficio del dubbio a lui.

Penso che lui l'abbia presa in giro, ma ripeto gli davo il beneficio del dubbio.


----------



## diavoletta_78 (2 Novembre 2011)

Claudio. ha detto:


> diavoletta_78 io davo il beneficio del dubbio a lui.
> 
> Penso che lui l'abbia presa in giro, ma ripeto gli davo il beneficio del dubbio.


Claudio l'ha presa in giro....ma per la mia esperienza ti assicuro che alla fine ha fatto bene come ha fatto! Credimi, io per me avrei gradito lo stesso trattamento! L'ho detto anche a lui, perchè non è sparito...passi, un mese, passi due ma dopo un anno, quando ormai si era sposato, perchè?

Quindi nel caso di lacrima, se lui ha capito che ama la moglie ha fatto bene come ha fatto!


----------



## oscuro (2 Novembre 2011)

*Diavoletta*

Manco per niente mia cara....!é ora che qualcuno vi dica in faccia e anche in maniera non troppo garbata come stanno le cose......!Non vi si può più leggere....la colpa è sempre degli altri...ma volete crescere o no?Decidi  di frequentare una persona sposata cosa vuoi?Cosa ti aspetti?con quale progettualità?Poi piagnucolate....di cosa non si capisce....se siete non troppo sveglie di chi è la responsabilità?Certo le avrà anche chi tradisei....ma lacrima dovrebbe solo che tacere....altro che informare la moglie...sta figura da zoccola se la tenga per lei.....!!


----------



## bastardo dentro (2 Novembre 2011)

io ho amato la mia amante che, un bel giorno, mi ha detto di voler diventare madre dei figli che il marito le avrebbe dato. ha scelto. come il tuo amante ha fatto. tali scelte devono essere rispettate e, con dignità, accettate. la sofferenza è grande ed indicibile. ma in buon ordine e senza tornare MAI mi sono ritirato.... ma se si vuole davvero bene, bisogna accettare queste decisioni, anche se dolorore. e, magari, evitare di legarsi a persone già impegnate...

bastardo dentro


----------



## Simy (2 Novembre 2011)

bastardo dentro ha detto:


> io ho amato la mia amante che, un bel giorno, mi ha detto di voler diventare madre dei figli che il marito le avrebbe dato. ha scelto. come il tuo amante ha fatto. tali scelte devono essere rispettate e, con dignità, accettate. la sofferenza è grande ed indicibile. ma in buon ordine e senza tornare MAI mi sono ritirato.... ma se si vuole davvero bene, bisogna accettare queste decisioni, anche se dolorore. e, magari, evitare di legarsi a persone già impegnate...
> 
> bastardo dentro


Quoto e approvo!


----------



## oscuro (2 Novembre 2011)

*Ok*

Tanto di cappello a bastrdo dentro....anche per fare l'amante ci vuole dignità e rispetto...rispetto del proprio ruolo.....si sceglie di accontentarsi..di prendere quello che viene...di"FAR FINTA DI CREDERE ALLE PAROLE Che ci vengono dette"alle cazzate che ci vengono dette....si rischia il calcio al culo improvviso....ma fa parte del conto.....!!Se decido di andar a 200 in autostrada...metto nel conto di poter beccare un velox....e se accade amen....!E invece no....quì tutti a frignare..a piagnucolare....rivalse stupide....che società di mmerda!!!!


----------



## Nausicaa (2 Novembre 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tanto di cappello a bastrdo dentro....anche per fare l'amante ci vuole dignità e rispetto...rispetto del proprio ruolo.....si sceglie di accontentarsi..di prendere quello che viene...di"FAR FINTA DI CREDERE ALLE PAROLE Che ci vengono dette"alle cazzate che ci vengono dette....si rischia il calcio al culo improvviso....ma fa parte del conto.....!!Se decido di andar a 200 in autostrada...metto nel conto di poter beccare un velox....e se accade amen....!E invece no....quì tutti a frignare..a piagnucolare....rivalse stupide....che società di mmerda!!!!


Ma tutti chi?
Lacrima ha scritto del suo desiderio assurdo di far del male, e chi mai tra di noi, traditori e traditi, le ha detto di farlo?
Le abbiamo tutti detto di NON farlo, chi con toni più carini, chi con toni più acidi.
Quali tutti a frignare? 
Oscuro, suvvia... non coprire di insulti una persona NON vuol dire condividere il suo modo di essere.

E di nuovo sul frignare... è una reazione normale e umana all'inizio... e da quello che tu mi hai scritto in quel post, lo sai benissimo... quello che fa poi la differenza è che questa fase passi, e che si impari qualcosa...


----------



## oscuro (2 Novembre 2011)

Nausica...era riferito a lacrima e diavoletta il tutti a frignare.....non ad altri....!Ricoprire di insulti????Ma io dico come stanno le cose.....son loro che si insultano da soli......e giustamente!!!!


----------



## Nausicaa (2 Novembre 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> Nausica...era riferito a lacrima e diavoletta il tutti a frignare.....non ad altri....!Ricoprire di insulti????Ma io dico come stanno le cose.....son loro che si insultano da soli......e giustamente!!!!


Scusa, ma mi viene da ridacchiare... eheheh... non te la prendere, ma mi fai pensare al Conte...

"tutti era riferito a Diavoletta e lacrima"
"io non insulto" dici solo cretina, imbelcille... etc etc...

ahahahahah!!!! Ti assicuro che non è un ridacchiare cattivo!


----------



## contepinceton (2 Novembre 2011)

Claudio. ha detto:


> Sperando che tu non sia una nostra conoscenza entrata nel forum cambiando l'ip, ti rispondo così: ti senti migliore di lui ? lui che adesso è un traditore ed ha tradito la fiducia della moglie, ma tu che sapevi che lui fosse sposato in un anno hai avuto di tempo per fargli lasciare la moglie e stare assieme a lui, se eri innamorata.
> Lui ti dice amo mia moglie, e che adesso vuole rimanere con lei.
> Ti ha già dato la sua decisione, adesso sta a te meditare sull'errore che hai fatto mettendoti con un uomo sposato, sperando di non ricascarci più, non ricascarci più non soltanto per te ma anche per quelle mogli che si presume amano i mariti.
> Quindi non mandare la email, deve essere lui a parlare con la moglie se lo ritiene giusto.


Ma in certe storie Claudio, la decisione di uno, è la triste conseguenza per l'altro no?
Per forza Lacrima poi è distrutta dal dolore.
Lui ha una moglie e si è allargato a farsi anche una storia con una single.
La single è libera di cuore, e si innamora. Per lei quest'uomo è tutto e non solo una parte.
Invece torno a dire, che se anche lei era sposata, non finiva così.
QUando certe cose capitano tra due sposati, uno sa che dietro ad una donna c'è un altro, e una sa che dietro ad un uomo c'è una moglie. Sto fatto...tiene una consapevolezza...che ad ogni istante da ambo le parti potrebbe risultare necessario chiudere e senza tanti patemi eh?

Però leggiamo qui storie di donne singles che hanno una storia con uno sposato che finiscono bene?


----------



## contepinceton (2 Novembre 2011)

diavoletta_78 ha detto:


> Io di anni ne ho avuto 5 ma lui dal principio non è mai stato interessato a lasciare la moglie, senza neanche conoscermi, quindi ti assicuro    che in un anno o in 5 non riesci a fare niente, perchè loro non sono interessati dal principio!
> Io posso essere la persona migliore del mondo ma se non hai interesse a conoscerla quella persona a condividerci qualcosa è difficile far innamorare o capitolare qualcuno!
> 
> Quindi si ama la moglie!Grazie al cavolo!


Lascia stare il si ama la moglie...uffi...
Converrai che a prescindere dall'amore...con la moglie si è legati da una montagna di altre cose...che ti giuro, tu capirai, quando conviverai con un uomo...e ti toccherà conoscerlo dall'A alla Z.


----------



## contepinceton (2 Novembre 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> Manco per niente mia cara....!é ora che qualcuno vi dica in faccia e anche in maniera non troppo garbata come stanno le cose......!Non vi si può più leggere....la colpa è sempre degli altri...ma volete crescere o no?Decidi  di frequentare una persona sposata cosa vuoi?Cosa ti aspetti?con quale progettualità?Poi piagnucolate....di cosa non si capisce....se siete non troppo sveglie di chi è la responsabilità?Certo le avrà anche chi tradisei....ma lacrima dovrebbe solo che tacere....altro che informare la moglie...sta figura da zoccola se la tenga per lei.....!!


Ma dai Oscuro, non esagerare, non vedi che in fondo lacrima è venuta qui a chiedere una mano?
Sa che sta facendo una cagata eh'


----------



## Simy (2 Novembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma in certe storie Claudio, la decisione di uno, è la triste conseguenza per l'altro no?
> Per forza Lacrima poi è distrutta dal dolore.
> Lui ha una moglie e si è allargato a farsi anche una storia con una single.
> La single è libera di cuore, e si innamora. Per lei quest'uomo è tutto e non solo una parte.
> ...


io comunque rimango della mia idea!


----------



## oscuro (2 Novembre 2011)

Nausicaa....ho generalizzato perchè spesso leggiamo di persone che preferscono dar colpe ad altri invece che a se stessi....ecco il "tutti a frignare....."!!I miei insulti?Bha potrei far di peggio.....trovo insulso il comportamento di lacrima....che ce devo fà???


----------



## diavoletta_78 (2 Novembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Lascia stare il si ama la moglie...uffi...
> Converrai che a prescindere dall'amore...con la moglie si è legati da una montagna di altre cose...che ti giuro, tu capirai, quando conviverai con un uomo...e ti toccherà conoscerlo dall'A alla Z.


Conte si è legati da altre cose non lo metto in dubbio, stanno insieme da 10 anni....ci mancherebbe!
Proprio per questo dico, che non avrei potuto far niente, io!
Sono arrivata troppo tardi....come ha detto lui!

Comunque lascio perdere il discorso, altrimenti poi la gente si lamenta che frigno!


Ciao Conte


----------



## contepinceton (2 Novembre 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ma tutti chi?
> Lacrima ha scritto del suo desiderio assurdo di far del male, e chi mai tra di noi, traditori e traditi, le ha detto di farlo?
> Le abbiamo tutti detto di NON farlo, chi con toni più carini, chi con toni più acidi.
> Quali tutti a frignare?
> ...


Dai non frignamo che arriva Lothar a bastonare...sai lui è senza scrupoli...ops ora lo ho evocato...


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (2 Novembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma in certe storie Claudio, la decisione di uno, è la triste conseguenza per l'altro no?
> Per forza Lacrima poi è distrutta dal dolore.
> Lui ha una moglie e si è allargato a farsi anche una storia con una single.
> La single è libera di cuore, e si innamora. Per lei quest'uomo è tutto e non solo una parte.
> ...



i patemi ci sono lo stesso, te l'assicuro


----------



## Sole (2 Novembre 2011)

stellanuova ha detto:


> Io ho saputo tutto dall'amante, mi ha inviato su fb in privato una chat erotica,
> ma molto erotica, condita di frasi d'amore, ma molto amore .......
> lo scopo era farmi incazzare e cacciarlo per vivere la loro storia alla luce del sole,
> perchè lui non aveva le @@ per lasciarmi ......
> ...


Brava, davvero.


----------



## Sole (2 Novembre 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ecco...questa è il classico esempio della stupidità delle persone che compongono questa società....!Solo un imbecille prima frequenta una persona impegnata....per poi rivalersi su una moglie che è l'unica innocente....!Sei veramente un idiota....e l'unica responsabile sei tu.....mi chiedo che educazioner di merda possa aver avuto....sei il classico esempio del perchè questa società và di merda...vergognati!!!!


Oscuro, la diplomazia non è il tuo forte.


----------



## Sole (2 Novembre 2011)

Lostris ha detto:


> ... sei un mito!!  :mrgreen:


Sì, lo penso anch'io


----------



## contepinceton (2 Novembre 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> i patemi ci sono lo stesso, te l'assicuro


Tu dici?
Maddai nelle storiette leggere...non ci sono patemi...
I patemi magari iniziano per te, se osi contrariarmi, se osi deludermi...ecc..ecc...
Allora si scatena la maledizione del conte...e so guai...
Vedrai la tua catana sbriciolarsi al sole...
Tutte le allergie ti colpiranno...
Ecc...ecc..ecc..ecc...


----------



## lunaiena (2 Novembre 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> Nausicaa....ho generalizzato perchè spesso leggiamo di persone che preferscono dar colpe ad altri invece che a se stessi....ecco il "tutti a frignare....."!!I miei insulti?Bha potrei far di peggio.....trovo insulso il comportamento di lacrima....che ce devo fà???


Ma perche insulso 
perche figura da zoccola 
Lei nn ha niente da perdere è single,quindi qualsiasi cosa faccia nn deve rendere conto a nessuno ...
No penso che mandare mail le cambiera nulla e che sia il metodo giusto per vendicarsi ....
qualsiasi cosa pensa la faccia stare meglio è libera di farla....


----------



## contepinceton (2 Novembre 2011)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Ma perche insulso
> perche figura da zoccola
> Lei nn ha niente da perdere è single,quindi qualsiasi cosa faccia nn deve rendere conto a nessuno ...
> No penso che mandare mail le cambiera nulla e che sia il metodo giusto per vendicarsi ....
> qualsiasi cosa pensa la faccia stare meglio è libera di farla....


E le conseguenze?
Non ci pensiamo mai a quelle?
Come reagirà sto marito?
Magari viene lì e le dice...come ti sei permessa di scrivere una mail a mia moglie?
Un'estranea per te?
Adesso ti faccio vedere io...brutta porca malandrina...
No eh?

Ah se solo io, se solo, io fossi libero di poter fare tutte le cose che mi fanno stare meglio...ah se ne vedrebbero a sto mondo!


----------



## Non Registrato (2 Novembre 2011)

*Ma che*

Non è libera di scaricare le proprie responsabilità facendo male ad una moglie ignara ma che dite??????


----------



## contepinceton (2 Novembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Non è libera di scaricare le proprie responsabilità facendo male ad una moglie ignara ma che dite??????


Ma si è libera di farlo no?
Ma rientra nelle cose che non si fanno no?
O no?
Sei libero di sputare per terra in piazza se vuoi...
Ma non incazzarti se gli astanti ti schifano no?

Ma ne direi un'altra classica no?
Come mai secondo voi, quando si è stufi di una certa situazione adulterina, si fa in modo che la moglie o il marito scopra tutto?
Ed ecco il classico...uno scontrino lasciato sulla giacca, una lettera lasciata distrattamente sul tavolo, una chat lasciata aperta...ecc..ecc..ecc...
Non è che inconsciamente si cerchi quel "Dove sei?"...o quel " Chi ti ha fatto sapere che eri nudo?"
Nella Genesi Dio cerca Adamo e gli chiede dove sei?
E lui dice mi ero nascosto...
E da lì salta fuori il casino...HAi forse mangiato di quell'albero?

E non suona come..."Hai forse qualcun'altro?"

Ma poi come mai sta tizia conosce l'indirizzo email della moglie?
Non è un po' come dire una cosa squallida?


----------



## diavoletta_78 (2 Novembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma si è libera di farlo no?
> Ma rientra nelle cose che non si fanno no?
> O no?
> Sei libero di sputare per terra in piazza se vuoi...
> ...


Conte non è che ci vuole il mago Forrest, ci possono essere diversi motivi per cui conosce un indirizzo mail....


----------



## ciao (2 Novembre 2011)

Lacrima ha detto:


> 7 giorni fa mi ha lasciata.
> mi ha detto che non ama me ma sua moglie.
> 
> ho provato a cercarlo, ma non mi risponde nè al tel nè agli sms nè alle email.
> ...


Avresti preferito che continuasse a prenderti in giro?
O un saluto graduale, con spiegazioni che non ti sarebbero mai bastate?




Lacrima ha detto:


> stavo con lui da 1 anno, lui sposato io no.
> 
> la moglie è ignara di tutto.
> 
> ...


Ti senti usata.
Pensi che informando la moglie tu possa ritornare ad avere quello che credi di aver perso?

O perderesti molto di più?


----------



## Andy (2 Novembre 2011)

Lacrima ha detto:


> 7 giorni fa mi ha lasciata.
> mi ha detto che non ama me ma sua moglie.
> 
> ho provato a cercarlo, ma non mi risponde nè al tel nè agli sms nè alle email.
> ...


Ti darei ragione sulla vendetta se tu non avessi mai saputo che lui era sposato.
Allora sì.
In questo caso no: eri dichiaratamente amante, tu lo accettavi, e tu dovevi già da allora sapere che non eri nessuno, se non uno svago.
Ora non puoi pretendere nulla e anche se spifferi nulla ti andrà in tasca.

Tieni conto che hai affermato sul suo brutto comportamento. Certo, tu invece che eri amante che la metteva in quel posto alla moglie (e *lo sapevi*) se ragioni così di certo non sei una persona migliore.


----------



## Eliade (2 Novembre 2011)

Lacrima ha detto:


> 7 giorni fa mi ha lasciata.
> mi ha detto che non ama me ma sua moglie.
> 
> ho provato a cercarlo, ma non mi risponde nè al tel nè agli sms nè alle email.
> ...


 Avevo scritto un post...ma mi è saltata la connessione mentre lo inviavo! >.<

Ho visto che non hai più postato dopo le prime 2 pagine...spero che tornerai a farlo per dimostrare di non essere stronza ipocrita come ti sei presentata.


----------



## Ultimo (2 Novembre 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> Manco per niente mia cara....!é ora che qualcuno vi dica in faccia e anche in maniera non troppo garbata come stanno le cose......!Non vi si può più leggere....la colpa è sempre degli altri...ma volete crescere o no?Decidi  di frequentare una persona sposata cosa vuoi?Cosa ti aspetti?con quale progettualità?Poi piagnucolate....di cosa non si capisce....se siete non troppo sveglie di chi è la responsabilità?Certo le avrà anche chi tradisei....ma lacrima dovrebbe solo che tacere....altro che informare la moglie...sta figura da zoccola se la tenga per lei.....!!


Giusto quello che dici. 
Ma se siamo qua è anche perchè stiamo male no ?
E quindi se talvolta qualcuno sapendo anche di scrivere qualche parola in più, magari sapendo che quel qualcosa in più è sbagliato, concediamoglielo.
E comunque la storia di diavoletta è diversa da lacrima.


----------



## Ultimo (2 Novembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma in certe storie Claudio, la decisione di uno, è la triste conseguenza per l'altro no?
> Per forza Lacrima poi è distrutta dal dolore.
> Lui ha una moglie e si è allargato a farsi anche una storia con una single.
> La single è libera di cuore, e si innamora. Per lei quest'uomo è tutto e non solo una parte.
> ...


Ehm conte.... a sto punto tolgo ogni imbarazzo dal parlare e scrivere.
lui sposato, lei single, lui un bastardo! lei una bastarda! la moglie la vittima.
devo continuare o vogliamo dare delle attenuanti per come facevamo prima ?
e che cacchio conte si tratta di tradimento!! e la moglie non centra nulla!! e se l'amante la mette in mezzo la moglie sarà quella che pagherà più di tutti.
e se deve pagare deve essere il marito a presentarle la ricevuta non l'amante che ha sbagliato! l'amante deve prendere lui dargli quattro ceffoni e dirgli sei un bastardo!!! che la lasci in pace la moglie!!


----------



## Simy (2 Novembre 2011)

Claudio. ha detto:


> Ehm conte.... a sto punto tolgo ogni imbarazzo dal parlare e scrivere.
> lui sposato, lei single, lui un bastardo! lei una bastarda! la moglie la vittima.
> devo continuare o vogliamo dare delle attenuanti per come facevamo prima ?
> e che cacchio conte si tratta di tradimento!! e la moglie non centra nulla!! e se l'amante la mette in mezzo la moglie sarà quella che pagherà più di tutti.
> e se deve pagare deve essere il marito a presentarle la ricevuta non l'amante che ha sbagliato! l'amante deve prendere lui dargli quattro ceffoni e dirgli sei un bastardo!!! che la lasci in pace la moglie!!


Quoto e approvo!

anche perchè....RIPETO... lo sapeva che era l'amante!


----------



## diavoletta_78 (2 Novembre 2011)

Claudio. ha detto:


> Giusto quello che dici.
> Ma se siamo qua è anche perchè stiamo male no ?
> E quindi se talvolta qualcuno sapendo anche di scrivere qualche parola in più, magari sapendo che quel qualcosa in più è sbagliato, concediamoglielo.
> E comunque la storia di diavoletta è diversa da lacrima.


E' diversa e non mi sembra di aver detto a lacrima di fare quello che ha deciso....anzi! Ho detto che per la mia esperienza io avrei preferito ricevere lo stesso comportamento che lui ha adottato con Lacrima lo trovo onesto....non capisco di cosa mi sono lagnata e soprattutto, non capisco se il problema è di chi legge o mio che scrivo in turco?


----------



## Eliade (2 Novembre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> Quoto e approvo!
> 
> anche perchè....RIPETO... lo sapeva che era l'amante!


 Quoto e approvato!!!!:giudice:


----------



## Ultimo (2 Novembre 2011)

diavoletta_78 ha detto:


> E' diversa e non mi sembra di aver detto a lacrima di fare quello che ha deciso....anzi! Ho detto che per la mia esperienza io avrei preferito ricevere lo stesso comportamento che lui ha adottato con Lacrima lo trovo onesto....non capisco di cosa mi sono lagnata e soprattutto, non capisco se il problema è di chi legge o mio che scrivo in turco?


E domandalo a chi ha scritto che vi lagnate.  
Io anzi ho detto il contrario


----------



## diavoletta_78 (2 Novembre 2011)

Claudio. ha detto:


> E domandalo a chi ha scritto che vi lagnate.
> Io anzi ho detto il contrario


No grazie, non ho interesse a conversare con chi per esprimersi deve insultare gratuitamente!
Lo so Claudio, meno male che qualcuno comprende che anche gli amanti hanno un cuore!:mrgreen:


----------



## lunaiena (2 Novembre 2011)

Claudio. ha detto:


> Ehm conte.... a sto punto tolgo ogni imbarazzo dal parlare e scrivere.
> lui sposato, lei single, lui un bastardo! lei una bastarda! la moglie la vittima.
> devo continuare o vogliamo dare delle attenuanti per come facevamo prima ?
> e che cacchio conte si tratta di tradimento!! e la moglie non centra nulla!! e se l'amante la mette in mezzo la moglie sarà quella che pagherà più di tutti.
> e se deve pagare deve essere il marito a presentarle la ricevuta non l'amante che ha sbagliato! l'amante deve prendere lui dargli quattro ceffoni e dirgli sei un bastardo!!! che la lasci in pace la moglie!!


Ma cosa ne sappiamo noi della moglie ....
magari vittima magari no...
Io ad esempio nn mi sono sentita vittima ma la prima causa del tradimento....
in quel periodo avevo altro a cui pensare e la stronza sono stata io ....

Non si puo definire bastarda una persona che comunque è libera e quindi libera di innamorarsi di chi gli pare....
il suo errore di nn aver capito cos'è il ruolo di amante e basta...


----------



## Simy (2 Novembre 2011)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Ma cosa ne sappiamo noi della moglie ....
> magari vittima magari no...
> Io ad esempio nn mi sono sentita vittima ma la prima causa del tradimento....
> in quel periodo avevo altro a cui pensare e la stronza sono stata io ....
> ...


e ti pare poco? 
e perchè dovrebbe vendicarsi spiattellando tutto alla moglie di lui?


----------



## Sbriciolata (2 Novembre 2011)

Lacrima ha detto:


> 7 giorni fa mi ha lasciata.
> mi ha detto che non ama me ma sua moglie.
> 
> ho provato a cercarlo, ma non mi risponde nè al tel nè agli sms nè alle email.
> ...


Scusa, una domanda: ma se non aveva una moglie cosa avresti fatto? Gli avresti rigato la macchina? Ti ha detto che non ti ama e che ama un'altra, forse quando ti ha detto che ti amava pensava fosse vero, forse era vero, in ogni caso è finita... tutta la mia comprensione per il tuo dolore ma... di cosa ti devi vendicare? O ti vuoi vendicare di lei invece, che senza dover fare nulla è riuscita a tenersi quell'uomo che tu volevi per te?


----------



## Simy (2 Novembre 2011)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Scusa, una domanda: ma se non aveva una moglie cosa avresti fatto? Gli avresti rigato la macchina? Ti ha detto che non ti ama e che ama un'altra, forse quando ti ha detto che ti amava pensava fosse vero, forse era vero, in ogni caso è finita... tutta la mia comprensione per il tuo dolore ma... di cosa ti devi vendicare? O ti vuoi vendicare di lei invece, che senza dover fare nulla è riuscita a tenersi quell'uomo che tu volevi per te?


:up:


----------



## Tubarao (2 Novembre 2011)

E' un vizio tutto italico penso. Pure le squadre di calcio. Quando perdono mica è perchè forse l'avversario è stato più forte, no, hanno perso per colpa dell'arbitro, che, guarda caso, è cornuto per definizione


----------



## Andy (2 Novembre 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> E' un vizio tutto italico penso. Pure le squadre di calcio. Quando perdono mica è perchè forse l'avversario è stato più forte, no, hanno perso per colpa dell'arbitro, che, guarda caso, è cornuto per definizione


Frecciatina all'Inter?


----------



## Andy (2 Novembre 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> E' un vizio tutto italico penso. Pure le squadre di calcio. Quando perdono mica è perchè forse l'avversario è stato più forte, no, hanno perso per colpa dell'arbitro, che, guarda caso, è cornuto per definizione


Frecciatina all'Inter?


----------



## lunaiena (2 Novembre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> e ti pare poco?
> e perchè dovrebbe vendicarsi spiattellando tutto alla moglie di lui?


No nn mi pare poco 
infatti io nn sono d'accordo sullo spiattellare tutto alla moglie ma perche io nn lo farei mai... 
Visto che l'errore è suo lo deve correggere lei


----------



## contepinceton (2 Novembre 2011)

[video=youtube;pZUx8Tgch3M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pZUx8Tgch3M[/video]


----------



## Nocciola (2 Novembre 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> E' un vizio tutto italico penso. Pure le squadre di calcio. Quando perdono mica è perchè forse l'avversario è stato più forte, no, hanno perso per colpa dell'arbitro, che, guarda caso, è cornuto per definizione


Quindi il risultato di sabato è dovuto al fatto che gli avversari erano nettamente superiori?
:dance::strepitoso::dance::strepitoso::dance::strepitoso::dance::strepitoso::dance::strepitoso:


----------



## Simy (2 Novembre 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quindi il risultato di sabato è dovuto al fatto che gli avversari erano nettamente superiori?
> :dance::strepitoso::dance::strepitoso::dance::strepitoso::dance::strepitoso::dance::strepitoso:


bastarda iange:


----------



## Nocciola (2 Novembre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> bastarda iange:



:sarcastic::linguaccia::yoga:


----------



## Simy (2 Novembre 2011)

:bleble:





farfalla ha detto:


> :sarcastic::linguaccia::yoga:


----------



## MK (2 Novembre 2011)

Secondo me non vi è chiara una distinzione. Ci sono amanti che scopano e amanti che si innamorano. Il problema è sempre lo stesso, la chiarezza ALL'INIZIO. Ma per portare a letto una donna (e continuare a portarla se il risultato è piacevole) si inventa quasi sempre la solita scusa. Io da moglie tradita non ne avrei male se l'amante di mio marito mi rivelasse la loro relazione, di solito di queste cose sono al corrente tutti, tranne la diretta interessata. Magari poi diventano pure amiche . E il fedifrago fuori dai maroni...


----------



## Andy (2 Novembre 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Secondo me non vi è chiara una distinzione. Ci sono amanti che scopano e amanti che si innamorano. Il problema è sempre lo stesso, la chiarezza ALL'INIZIO. Ma per portare a letto una donna (e continuare a portarla se il risultato è piacevole) si inventa quasi sempre la solita scusa. Io da moglie tradita non ne avrei male se l'amante di mio marito mi rivelasse la loro relazione, di solito di queste cose sono al corrente tutti, tranne la diretta interessata. *Magari poi diventano pure amiche* . E il fedifrago fuori dai maroni...


Un'amica di cui fidarsi


----------



## Tubarao (2 Novembre 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quindi il risultato di sabato è dovuto al fatto che gli avversari erano nettamente superiori?
> :dance::strepitoso::dance::strepitoso::dance::strepitoso::dance::strepitoso::dance::strepitoso:


No. Stà a significare che siamo una squadra di polli, alla stessa stregua di certe amanti che si bevono tutte le panzane raccontate da certi figuri, per poi incazzarsi con le mogli


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (2 Novembre 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Secondo me non vi è chiara una distinzione. Ci sono amanti che scopano e amanti che si innamorano. Il problema è sempre lo stesso, la chiarezza ALL'INIZIO. Ma per portare a letto una donna (e continuare a portarla se il risultato è piacevole) si inventa quasi sempre la solita scusa. Io da moglie tradita non ne avrei male se l'amante di mio marito mi rivelasse la loro relazione, di solito di queste cose sono al corrente tutti, tranne la diretta interessata. *Magari poi diventano pure amiche* . E il fedifrago fuori dai maroni...



non penso proprio


----------



## elena_ (2 Novembre 2011)

Lacrima ha detto:


> 7 giorni fa mi ha lasciata.
> mi ha detto che non ama me ma sua moglie.
> 
> ho provato a cercarlo, ma non mi risponde nè al tel nè agli sms nè alle email.
> ...


lascia perdere
se lei lo avesse beccato è ben diverso dal raccontarle tutto
sarebbe la tua parola contro la sua, sarebbe qualcosa che non è dimostrabile, la situazione non cambierebbe di una virgola se non per il fatto che tu ci faresti una magra figura
e poi, lasciamelo dire, certe persone cadono sempre in piedi
magari lui ti ha lasciato perché ti ha semplicemente rimpiazzato con qualcun'altra


lascia perdere e datti pace


----------



## astonished (3 Novembre 2011)

bastardo dentro ha detto:


> io ho amato la mia amante che, un bel giorno, mi ha detto di voler diventare madre dei figli che il marito le avrebbe dato. ha scelto. come il tuo amante ha fatto. tali scelte devono essere rispettate e, con dignità, accettate. la sofferenza è grande ed indicibile. ma in buon ordine e senza tornare MAI mi sono ritirato.... ma se si vuole davvero bene, bisogna accettare queste decisioni, anche se dolorore. e, magari, evitare di legarsi a persone già impegnate...
> 
> bastardo dentro


Reputo questo il più vero, il più sincero ed il più bello dei tuoi post che mi è capitato di leggere finora.

Bravo :up:


----------



## oscuro (3 Novembre 2011)

Appunto....il vizio italico è non assumersi mai le proprie responsabilità....la colpa è sempre degli altri..ci si autoassolve sempre e si ha sempre un valido motivo per sbagliare....!!!Una generazione di invertebrati......povera italia!!!!


----------



## minnie (3 Novembre 2011)

e poi?situazione 1 : lei lo lascia. Tu lo riprendi? situazione 2: lei lo lascia. Tu non lo riprendi. E quindi è solo per toglierti la soddisfazione di far del male a lei (molto più che a lui)situazione 3: lei soffre come un cane ma non lo lascia. E torniamo al fatto che hai solo fatto del male a lei.Boh..... Non è che se elimini lei lui scopre di amarti alla follia..... l'avrebbe lasciata se fosse così.....Ma forse ti va bene anche essere la seconda scelta......Fino a che non diventi la terza, la quarta ecc.Lascia perdere e ringrazia il cielo di aver sprecato solo un anno, cara....


----------



## Massone (4 Novembre 2011)

minnie non mettere questi avatar


----------

